# Highland Longhorn cross??



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

reading the post earlyer on the two LongHorn Heifers i started thinking.....i know that can be very dangerous lol,

if you took some Long Horn cows and bred them to a Highland Bull that would be a rather enteresting cross, any ideas?


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

It would be an excellent cross, and it has been done and I would do it also if I had the opportunity.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

anyone have any? or know of pics of them??


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I did have a few and found it to be a good mix. I'm sure you understand you will still have a small carcass and the meat will be quite lean. I had no problems with their temperament. The cross bred heifers were very good mothers and raised very nice calves and mothered and milked as you would expect of longhorns or highlands.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i figured they would be lean, as the longhorn is a very lean animal but the Highland is also lean but has a good flavor i am told, besides lean is good,

also i liked the fact that both breeds are hardy range type cattle and can get alot of their diet from pasture and brush,


----------



## kroeter (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a 1/2 Highland/Longhorn Cow.
Her heifer calf obviously is 3/4 Highland 1/4 Longhorn. She is 8 months old right now. Nice looking calf.

Will send pic is I can get one to this fourm


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

If you are going for more hair, more horn and less meat, less marbling, this might just do it for you. Good luck!


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

not real sure what you are aiming for crossing these two breeds. if you're stuck on longhorn breed them with a charolais. if youre stuck on highlands breed them with something like shorthorn or angus. anytime you cross cattle you should have an idea of what youre looking for. i dont see any type of improvement crossing these two. both purebreds would be better than the outcome of the cross.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

HIghland - short, compact, cold hardy, hairy. Longhorn - leggy, rangy, heat tolerant. Exactly what is the "balance" to be achieved by crossing them? Other than a nice rug if you happen to get Highland hair with Longhorn coloration/pattern. 

Both of those breeds are marginal for beef production and especially market acceptance. So why not cross them with something beefy and more popular to take advantage of their hardiness but still have something more marketable?


----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

Seen few Highland X Longhorn crosses before and they're no better than their parents. Zero advantages of this cross, other than rodeo cattle stock.


----------



## kroeter (Sep 9, 2013)

i am not advertising or promoting the cross, I am just simply replying to the question.

We produce for our own consumption and sell a few halves and quarters. We have a pure Highland Bull and and 3 producing cows. 2 of our cows are pure highland and the other is the 1/2 highland 1/2 Longhorn. She has a more pure Longhorn look. Her calf has more Longhorn features as well....Head, Color, Leggier, faster growning and taller. Her Highland features are hairy. A nice medium length between the 2 breeds.

Her calf is a heifer and did not come from our bull so we may breed her and see what the 1/8 Longhorn 7/8 Highland calf looks like.

We love our Highland beef.


----------



## kroeter (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## kroeter (Sep 9, 2013)

Highland/Longhorn Cross


----------



## Vicster (Mar 10, 2020)

Cute!! What do you think of the cross breed? Do you have any pics of them grown up?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

It might be interesting or it might not be. Depends on your goal. I like to preserve most breeds as they are so I personally eschew crosses.


----------



## kroeter (Sep 9, 2013)

Selling the cross bred calves right and left. So don’t knock till ya seen em!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The original post was from 2008. I see you only have a few posts. One problem with the new forum software is that it dredges up old threads and puts them on your screen willy nilly. I gently suggest that new folks or folks who don't post much check the date on those.


----------

